# One week out from the test advice



## Bprit (Apr 5, 2018)

Well we are about a week away from the test. This will be my second time taking this wretched test. I have gone over ALL examples and problems and read the books. So my question to all that have passed this beast, what to do in the final days?


----------



## medieval_pancake (Apr 5, 2018)

I'm a week away from taking it for the first time. I was wondering this same thing too...I was going over the MERM last night where he lists out stuff to pack and what not and saw that he mentions to pack a "length of rope"...haha i'm assuming that is to end my pain and suffering if the test is that bad.


----------



## blewis216 (Apr 5, 2018)

This weekend:

-Take a simulated exam if you have yet to do so,

-make sure your materials are all tabbed and you are familiar with everything you are taking

-Brush up on any topics you think you are almost there on

Next Week:

Monday and tuesday continue studying things you need work on

Wednesday thursday do not touch anything PE related, if you are working consider taking thursday off for getting logistics for friday taken care of

Thurday take time do do something you love to do, go running, play video games, watch movies... whatever

Thursday night go to bed like 30-45 minutes before normal time

Friday wake up and crush the PE Exam

Good luck y'all!


----------



## bhook20 (Apr 5, 2018)

I fully agree with the advice above. This last week needs to be taken lightly. Tabbing references is a good way to keep your mind sharp.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 5, 2018)

I second the above points. Also, I'm going through my most-often-used references and annotating notes to myself in case of brain fog during the exam. Even painfully simple things like the ideal gas law I made a note that the temp and pressure need to be in absolute. Of course I know that, but in a rush it's SO easy to forget.


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Apr 5, 2018)

+1 on the part about getting logisitics squared away.  I visited the test site a couple days ahead at thesame  time I'd be taking the test. That gave me a good feel for what traffic was going to be like I found out where I needed to park and took a peek inside the test roomI.

Also, some extra advice for test day.  Bring a bag lunch.  That way you won't have to worry about finding a restaurant and/or getting stuck in a long line.  I went back to my car and ate my sandwiches and chips.  This also meant that I didn't end up second guessing myself by eating around other test takers and heaing their conversations.


----------



## medieval_pancake (Apr 5, 2018)

Whats the restroom situation like at exam sites? Do you have to wait for a proctor to usher you out of the room or can you get up and go when ever? I usually drink a lot of water for lunch, but I'm thinking I should drink as little as possible so I don't have to waste time going to the restroom.


----------



## engineeringforfun (Apr 5, 2018)

blewis216 said:


> This weekend:
> 
> -Take a simulated exam if you have yet to do so,
> 
> ...


This is exactly what my routine was before the exam. Like you said, crushed it! I took Wednesday and Thursday off before the exam, it was a great recovery period.


----------



## Jbone27 PE (Apr 5, 2018)

I pretty much followed the schedule above except I did do a final run through on Wednesday that I think helped. I didn't work a single problem. I used the big binders from EET as my main reference. I sat down and flipped through each and every page. Took about an hour each binder but I feel like it just helped me remember all the studying I had put in and gave me a fresh reminder of where everything was. It was more of a confidence booster than anything. 

Other than that I just packed up my tote. Double and triple checked I had everything I needed and that was it. Tried to go to bed early night before the exam but didn't work so I just watched episodes of The Office til I passed out.  Passed my 1st attempt.

Best of luck!!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 5, 2018)

medieval_pancake said:


> Whats the restroom situation like at exam sites? Do you have to wait for a proctor to usher you out of the room or can you get up and go when ever? I usually drink a lot of water for lunch, but I'm thinking I should drink as little as possible so I don't have to waste time going to the restroom.


Every exam site handles this a bit differently I imagine. Typically you signal a proctor, request a restroom break, and they hold on to your exam until you return and then give it back for you to continue. Often times there are those die-hard pregnant women who are there to take the exam who usually require multiple restroom breaks.


----------



## kevo_55 (Apr 6, 2018)

Buy your booze before you take the exam.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 6, 2018)

kevo_55 said:


> Buy your booze before *and take with* *you to* the exam.


Fixt. :thumbs:


----------



## Surf and Snow (Apr 7, 2018)

Bprit said:


> Well we are about a week away from the test. This will be my second time taking this wretched test. I have gone over ALL examples and problems and read the books. So my question to all that have passed this beast, what to do in the final days?


First time time taking the PE exam for me here. Been studying/taking practice exams 3 months now (started after new years day). Averaging 85-90% on my practice exams, feeling fairly confident, but reasonably skeptical.

Here's my plans for this final week.


Fri (today): work full day, then 2hr 20 problem set, then 2 hrs study and learn from any weak points

Sat: 8-hr full practice exam, then 3 hrs study and learn from any weak points

Sun: family day - No study

Mon: work full day, then 2hr 20 problem set, then 2 hrs study and learn from any weak points

Tues: work half day, then 4hr 40 problem set, then 2 hrs study and learn from any weak points

Weds: PTO-no work, re-work full 2018 NCEES practice exam, study and learn from any weak points

Thurs: PTO-no work, take 4hr 40 problem set, travel to hotel in Salem, afternoon final reference material tabs and notes etc..., relax, go to bed by 10pm.

Fri: Wake up early, good breakfast, arrive at test location early, Crush It! Drive home, crack celebratory beer!

ymmv

Good luck to us ALL!!!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 7, 2018)

Surf and Snow said:


> Fri: Wake up early, good breakfast, arrive at test location early, Crush It! Drive home, crack celebratory beer!


LOL. You'll fit in nice here. Assuming you're interested in sticking around after the exam. This is a pretty fun and intelligent community.

Also, if you''re interested, I could share one of my favorite exam re-caps from another previous EB member who took the Electrical Power PE. :thumbs:


----------



## nmaevh (Apr 9, 2018)

I did some last minute "cramming" the night before. It was only for about 1/2 an hour, but it refreshed a topic that I ended up seeing in multiple places on the exam. I also showed up way to early to the exam site. I read that it started at xyz am when in reality they opened the doors at that time. I had a dickens of a time trying to find an open coffee shop with how early I arrived. It also stressed me out waiting around so much.


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer (Apr 9, 2018)

Deffinately make sure you have a good alarm set, and maybe have someone there to wake you test day. The night before try to relax as much as possible. My 1st attempt I was so afraid of over sleeping that I was literally awake almost every 20 minutes checking the clock. 

On my 2nd attempt, I got to the test site by 630am(it's a 1hr commute and I didn't want to get caught up in the few areas that gets heavy traffic during the normal morning work commute) so I re read through the NCEES practice exam and answers. Not trying to actually solve the problems,  but just refreshing on the procedure and the general method of what needs to be done to solve the problem.  This reading helped occupy my mind from worrying about how long the day will be or how hard it will be. Also slowly got me into test mode as well as a good confidence booster when I was able to read the question and know what procedure or steps need to be taken to solve it.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 9, 2018)

Surf and Snow said:


> Here's my plans for this final week.
> 
> 
> Weds: PTO-no work, re-work full 2018 NCEES practice exam, study and learn from any weak points
> ...


Pretty solid plan. I had a similar tact the second time around. I don't think I was ever more prepared for the test than I was the Wednesday before the exam. I tried additional studying on Thursday evening but I had pretty much hit the point of negative returns.

Good luck on Friday!


----------



## blewis216 (Apr 9, 2018)

I would strongly advise against reading the NCEES practice exams the morning of or the night before. And if you do choose to do that make sure you read every question in the real test very carefully. I personally think that cramming will do more to hurt you than help you. Just relax and have confidence that you're prepared, because if you aren't prepared Thursday you won't be prepared Friday.


----------



## TrishBOkay (Apr 11, 2018)

Anybody have thoughts on test taking strategies? Perhaps hitting the NEC code book questions first and then heading back to finish the rest? That way you’re not picking that book up and down a million times.


----------



## blewis216 (Apr 11, 2018)

TrishBOkay said:


> Anybody have thoughts on test taking strategies? Perhaps hitting the NEC code book questions first and then heading back to finish the rest? That way you’re not picking that book up and down a million times.


This was my strategy:

First go through the test and answer every question that you can do in under 10 seconds, it's something you just know you don't have to look anything up... there should be a few of these.

Next go through and answer ever question you can do in under 1 minute. These questions either require a simple look-up in your reference materials or require a formula you just need to look up.

Then answer any longer question that you feel confident you can get with a few minutes of time to look at your reference or formulate a solution, these also include NEC or NESC questions that require some digging through code

Last hit up the few questions that you have no idea on and will be digging through reference materials desperately finding anything to grasp onto.

I finished both sessions in 2-3 hours using this method and passed comfortably.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 11, 2018)

^ this is a good strategy to go by. And you might also consider assigning the problems you skip a difficulty rank. That way it gives you a quick way to identify what you fell the problem is going to entail in terms of effort/resources/etc.

A number of other members from this forum have recommended this strategy. YMMV


----------



## blewis216 (Apr 11, 2018)

Also something I was not ready for: I opened up the test and panicked thinking "I don't know any of these", it felt like a right hook in a prize fight. After going through the test and gaining confidence with those easy ones I was able to go back and look at the ones that I was sure I didn't know and re-read and formulate strategies for answering them.

Just be prepared for a 12-round fight even if the first handful of questions knock you down.


----------



## TrishBOkay (Apr 11, 2018)

I like these strategies. Nailing the easy ones first is a good confidence booster too. Thanks for the suggestions!! I’ll start with the quick ones, hit the NEC and NECS in the middle, and end with the tricky problems to make the best use of the time remaining!


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Apr 12, 2018)

blewis216 said:


> This was my strategy:
> 
> First go through the test and answer every question that you can do in under 10 seconds, it's something you just know you don't have to look anything up... there should be a few of these.
> 
> ...


I'd go so far as recommending you dedicate one round on JUST Code questions.  That way you won't go back and forth between Code books and other reference materials.


----------



## Matt Skillet (Mar 14, 2019)

Big thanks to everyone who stuck around after the exam to help us little people facing the exam.


----------



## GeoDude_PE (Mar 18, 2019)

I probably did the exact opposite of most people, but I did what I always have done and what works for me.  I had studied for 3-4 months before. Got a hotel room by the test site the day before. Continued to look over stuff and be familiar with the CERM and my other references. Did a few practice problems, went to dinner, came back, looked over practice exams and ran a few 6 minute solution problems up until it was time for bed. Made some tea (chamomile, part of my normal routine), laid down, passed out.

Woke up in the morning and got there as the doors were opening, as someone above mentioned there was so much time between when doors opened and the exam room was opened. I sat, calmly reflected on everything, and mentally prepared before going into the room. Didn't eat breakfast, just drank some water because I rarely eat breakfast.

My point is, do what you know works for you. If you are like me and have always crammed before exams on top of studying for them in a regular manner, don't eat breakfast, whatever it may be, then that is what you should do for this. Don't change your past study habits/test taking habits because people on here suggest a different method.

I do agree with everyone on here that it is important to get a good nights sleep regardless of your past habits and make sure you are familiar with the test site and where to go.

In regards to taking the exam, again, I operate differently and just go from A-Z. The first problem on October 2018 made me scratch my head and think of impending doom and how I am not fit to be an engineer but I just sat through and figured it out as much as I thought was correct. There was only one problem that I spent 2-3 minutes on and then decided to skip, circle, and come back to after my first go through.

Again, I think everyone has different strategies to exam prep and test taking. Do what you know and what has always worked for you.

It worked for me first try and thankfully that wretched test is behind me now and I have the coveted, post-nominal letters, P.E. as of a few weeks ago.

Good luck to all test takers this go round, you got this!


----------



## ItsStudyTime! (Mar 18, 2019)

Like GeoDude, I got hotel room near the exam. I would have preferred one that was walking distance away, but I couldn't find anything in that bubble.

I did not do any studying the day before the test (that was driving day). I drove to my hotel and checked in, and then did the drive to the test site to make sure I had that location correct, and knew how to get there. Then I went for a (familiar) dinner (i.e. don't go eat something you never eat or go to a fancy place where you don't get served enough food).

I did study on the Wednesday though, and all preceding days that week. 

Best,


----------



## ruskyline (Mar 18, 2019)

Did everyone take a day off before the exam? Did it really make a big difference?


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Mar 18, 2019)

I teleworked the workweek before exam day. Three layers of management wanted me to study during official time as part of an approved professional development program. It really helped me do the last bits of studying and get into a good mindset for the exam.

I still did the minimum amount of normal work to "keep the lights on" through Monday. I did more normal work that Thursday than I did the other days and, in retrospect, it was a useful distraction from studying too hard. As mentioned above: I hit peak preparedness on Wednesday; Thursday was better spent getting in the right mindset.

I'd recommend taking the day off if your boss isn't as accommodating though.


----------



## mhami (Mar 18, 2019)

Passed first try after lots and lots of studying.

I took the week off (comp time, Agency gave me the test day off) and worked as little as possible by telecommute.  I did not study the day before the exam, just packed and drove - I got a hotel near the exam because it's a 2.5 hour drive from my house.  I downloaded some sleep meditation videos from Amazon to make sure I got some sleep.

I made the mistake of having too much caffeine.  On the upside the lines to the women's restroom are remarkably short.  I also brought a pillow to sit on (friend recommended) which was oddly helpful.  

I panicked when the exam started.  Just move on until you find a problem that seems easy, then go from there and come back to those you skipped.  There is lots of time on this exam.

Best wishes!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Mar 23, 2019)

I took vacation the whole week before the exam, and spent it relaxing and spending time with family. I studied for maybe 2 hours that entire week; I had put in a lot and I decided I knew what I knew and cramming at that point wouldn’t help me much more.

I also got a hotel the night before the exam and drove there the afternoon before. I spent my evening walking to and around the exam site and making sure I knew where everything was. Once I wound down, I watched football, then crashed early (like 8 or 8:30). Sadly I woke up around 5 and gave myself WAY too much time to walk to the exam site, but it didn’t turn out to be a huge deal at the end.

I will say this though, check your hotel’s checkout policy if you go that route. If late checkout is a possibility, go for it; you don’t wanna be stressed about having to check out during lunch or anything.


----------

